# Wordreference Dictionaries in El País



## belén

Congratulations Mike!

I am following my Sunday routine and reading El País, my favorite newspaper and its magazine (El País Semanal) and I get to the "internet" section, today dedicated to languages and listing the best dictionaries and translating services. 

Who's first?

Wordreference!

I quote:

EL "NUMBER ONE"
_*www.wordreference.com*_
El más popular de los diccionarios _online_. Definiciones, sinónimos y traduce entre inglés, español, francés, italiano y en breve, portugués.

I am trying to find the online version of the paper magazine, but I can't seem to find it, if I do I'll of course post it here


----------



## Vanda

Aha, portugués está incluido también!


----------



## YaniraTfe

Wow! 

CONGRATULATIONS WORDREFERENCE! 

And many thanks, Belen for letting us know!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you for your great job, Mr Mike*


----------



## Flaminius

Yeah, Mike, you deserve the honourable mention!


----------



## alexacohen

belén said:


> EL "NUMBER ONE"
> _*www.wordreference.com*_
> El más popular de los diccionarios _online_. Definiciones, sinónimos y traduce entre inglés, español, francés, italiano y en breve, portugués.


I've read it, too.
But I'm not sure whether to say "Congratulations!" to Mike or "I'm so sorry for you all" to the mods.
El País is the most widely read newspaper around here... and after reading this, one more zillion people are going to sign in. Hard work coming ahead, mod team !


----------



## belén

Shhhhhh, the newspaper didn't say anything about the forums... let's not let them find out


----------



## silvia fernanda

Congatulations Mike!
And WordReference!!!!!!!!!!!

Silvia


----------



## Kibramoa

*Congratulations Mike and to all the Moderators.*

Here is an older article in the same newspaper El País.

* TODO ESTÁ EN LA RED  *
*Pregúntale a Internet*
*Enciclopedias y diccionarios disponibles en la Red *

(This one does mention the forums).


----------



## panjabigator

That's incredible!  What an accomplishment Mike


----------



## Paquita

Congratulations Mike !
And more congratumations to the moderators who are done possible this first place.
Thanks first to Gévy Y Martine who are doing a very good job in the esp/fr forum...


----------



## argentina84

*Congrats, congrats, congrats Word Reference!* 
This is great news!
And thanks to all the wonderful people we meet here!
Argentina84


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Mike! Tantos logros en tan poco tiempo, es algo maravilloso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fernita

*Congrats, Mike!*

*¡Felicitaciones, Mike!*

*And thanks to the mods, too!*

*¡Y gracias a los mods, también!*



*Fernita.*​


----------



## mkellogg

¡Qué guay! Thanks Belen and everyone.  I wish I could find it on the Internet, but I guess the EP Semanal magazine is not available online.  A friend has promised to scan it, so I should see it soon.


----------



## speedier

Well deserved recognition in my view, and I believe that this may be the article:

Pregúntale a Internet

Última hora | EL PAIS | Internet - 01-08-2007


Wordreference.com: Es un diccionario de lenguas cooperativo muy eficaz. Ofrece servicios entre español, francés, inglés e italiano. Las definiciones que nuestra búsqueda obtiene como respuesta han sido acordadas con los usuarios. De hecho, si no estamos de acuerdo con la definición o el sentido de la acepción que el diccionario nos ofrece, podemos enviar una sugerencia o iniciar una discusión en los foros de la página.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Very cool!  Complimenti, Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks speedier, but that was an earlier mention of the site. You can see the date on the article.


----------



## speedier

Oooops!  Well, I tried.........

Congratulations anyway to Mike and all the Mods. who make it work!


----------



## mkellogg

A friend sent me a scanned page.  I like it. El "number one". I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Congratulations Mike!*​
 What a good job and what a wonderful staff!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Excelente!!! 
Que bueno Sr. Mike, es un honor y un placer participar aquí...

Saludos a todos y Felicidades!!! en especial a los moderadores...

Rosangelus


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICIDADES !*​
Cuando descubrí al WR mi vida cambio y no solo el hecho de todo lo que uno puede aprender, sino el conocer a tantas personas, que hacen de tú día a día el mejor de todos y eso es WordReference, por lo menos para mí, ya que el conocimiento lo hace divertido, entretenido, dinámico y alegre, eso hace la gran diferencia.​


----------



## Cubanboy

*Pues FELICIDADES para Mike, los Moderadores y también para todos nosotros los foreros de este sitio que día a día lo nutrimos de conocimiento y cultura.
Bienvenidos todos aquellos que quieran participar en este bello e increíble sitio.

Saludos cordiales para todos y que tengan un buen día.
CB.*


----------

